# sofort-überweisung?



## Anonymous (31 März 2005)

Der Inhaber der r*:de bietet ein Zahlungssystem an?
Diskussion siehe
http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=54380

s.a.
h**p://www.*.com/a.php?site=service&step=impressum.htm
h**p://www.*.de/Schulverein/0/0004.35510.html


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2005)

> aber im Internet und auch sonst überall gilt: "Gib niemanden deinen Pinnummer, selbst nicht den Angestellten deiner Bank" und jeder, der von mir verlangt, dies zu tun, ist per Definition unseriös, Punkt aus Schluss!


Wahrscheinlich hat das mit p*.de oder r*.de nur indirekt was zu tun, denke ich !?


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2005)

hihihi - und deren Kunden haben eine Startseite, die's nicht gibt mit ner 0190-er Nummer als support
h**p://w*w.r*.de/shop/startseite.htm


----------



## Stalker2002 (31 März 2005)

Ob man mal die Bankenaufsicht über dieses "Angebot" informieren sollte?
Die haben sicher etwas kräftigere Werkzeuge um solchen Nasenbären auf den Riechkolben zu klopfen.

MfG
L.


----------



## stieglitz (31 März 2005)

Ist das nicht hier das selbe?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9696


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2005)

Stimmt 
Aber hier fand ich die Kombination lustig, weil der Anbieter eben zufällig auch Inhaber der r*.de ist 

Bundesbank sagt auf telefonische Anfrage: "unseriös, aber nicht verboten"


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

Die Sparkasse Schrobenhausen warnt ebenso deutlich. Und das soll was heissen (wenn man Schrobenhausen kennt *rofl*)


----------



## wibu (31 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bundesbank sagt auf telefonische Anfrage: "unseriös, aber nicht verboten"



Mit anderen Worten: Dummenfang.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Counselor (31 März 2005)

Ziemlicher Blödsinn. Ich würde niemals an die eine TAN übermitteln. Außerdem sehe ich keine gravierenden Zeitvorteile, weil eine Online Überweisung erfahrungsgemäß sehr zügig geht. Auf Shops, die dieses System verwenden, kann ich gut verzichten.


----------



## Gluko (31 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bundesbank sagt auf telefonische Anfrage: "unseriös, aber nicht verboten"


Bleibt die Frage: Was sagt die eigene Hausbank dazu? Vorher mal in die AGB schauen und in die Vorschriften für das Onlinebanking.

Meiner Meinung nach gilt: Keine Herausgabe von PIN und TAN an irgendwen!!!

Gruß
Gluko


----------

